# Oscar - my almost 4 year old pug!



## msredhead (Sep 28, 2012)

Meet Oscar! I moved 4 months ago and had to leave him behind with a friend, but I go to pick him up in 2 weeks, and I absolutely cannot be any happier (let's just hope Auri feels the same way)!

Here is my little Oscar!



http://imgur.com/CYUY4


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Cute! Yay for you two being reunited. I know I would be devastated without my puppy for that long!


----------

